# Knifemakers?



## Cruentus (Dec 20, 2004)

Any knife makers in the hizzy?

If so, what do you like make? Tell us about it! I am interested...

Paul  :ultracool


----------



## Waya_Adisi (Jan 3, 2005)

I just got into blacksmithing six months ago.  I've been working under a man who makes whatever he can for money, so i have been learning various tasks. most of my work, however, has been in blade making.  I have yet to try anything on my own because i'm working on setting up my forge and anvil.  after i get a building set up for the forge i then have to find coal, which is next to impossible to find in West Virginia (the coal mining state).  So if there is anyone out there that has tips and/or place which sell coal i would love to know.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow....thats pretty cool. keep us updated on your projects. Also, I hope you find a good coal resource...

Paul


----------



## gozanryu (Jan 3, 2005)

I have made a few knives using the stock removal method. A couple tanto style, and some Appellgate style. You can start with a relatively inexpensive belt grinder (like a 3 inch they use in machine shops) There are even some suppliers who will provide decent "blanks" to work with. It is allot of work, but gratifying. Of course, you can buy some of the finest knives right over the counter. I do want to build a forge and get more into it, but. . . .to many hobbies, leave the alloying of steel to Master knife makers.  :asian:


----------



## Waya_Adisi (Jan 3, 2005)

building a forge isn't hard at all, the crank mechanism is the hardest part, but for the rest of it all you need is an old cast-iron sink and some bricks. i was lucky and got mine out of a condemed building before it was torn down.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jan 5, 2005)

i built a forge for my cousin who is a bladesmith and it was 3/16 sheet and 1x1 tubing,build it with 3 legs if you are going to be forging outside because of the ground being uneven.
best of luck to ya
later
jay :ultracool


----------



## Skankatron Ltd (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm not sure EXACTLY how i got interested in blacksmithing, but.... also about 6 months ago, actually, I made myself a forge, bought an anvil, and got to work (actually, a lot of work went into making the forge and finding an anvil). My forge is a propane forge
 (waits for gasps)
 I found plans for it online and had it built in a few weeks. It's 2 feet long and has a width of about 8ins. It's a marvel. When it's at full heat I put in a bunch of pieces of steel and as soon as I'm done with one, another is ready. Awesome system. I've just finished a hatchet, and am working on a short sword. The short sword is EXTREMELY hard (and hard to work, I need a 10lb hammed to make it move at all). I could go on about this forever, so i won't. If you have any questions, ask away. I made my sister a knife from a railroad spike (my first project) made a rather crummy sheath as well. It was my first complete project. I had to do a bunch of stock removal anyway, but it turned out failry decent. Just hope she doesn't stab anyone.
 But seriously, ANY blacksmithing terms I'm well versed in if you have questions. I have spent long LONG LONG LONG hours studying it, as with martial arts, though, there's always something more.

 Oh, that I had a forge here at college!


----------



## CountPike (Feb 16, 2005)

If I can I fancy getting an apprentiship as a blacksmith for a while.  I wanna learn the twisted steel method or woven steel method for making swords because both are amazing traditional methods.

Can anyone tell me a good place to study it around Edinburgh sort of area UK?


----------



## Skankatron Ltd (Feb 19, 2005)

Unfortunately, apprenticeships are something of a days-gone-by sort of thing. Blacksmiths these days will teach for money, and ussually nothing less. Aside from this, in an apprenticeship the apprentice would not really do anything meaningful until after 7 years of apprenticeship (which would be spent cleaning up the shop, doing repetative forging (like making nails), and assisting). So. If you found someone who would take you as an apprentice, it might not really be something your looking for after all. _My_ suggestion is to do it with a friend who has a similar interest. I have a friend and we help eachother with the forging, do an equal amount, and learn an equal amount. If you don't have any experience in forging, damascus steel is a lofty goal indeed. I might try it this summer, but only after lots more experience with plain old carbon steels (which are a challenge, especially tool steels). So my question is, how far do you want to go with this? Do you want it to be a career? How much do you know already? Do you already have some experience? Have you read any books on the subject?
 If you really want to do it, you will. But examine your motives. If it's to make yourself a cool knife, you can buy one for not too much. Also, you may think that these damascus knives are overpriced, but let me tell you, almost NO handforged knife is overpriced. Just having completed one knife from a soft railroad spike, I can tell you there is a lot of skill and work involved in knife-making.


----------

